# Career



## yankeesking (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi there, some of you know me before when i asked some questions.


so I know about computer...I can say about 30%. I was surfing and decided why not take CompTIA certified class. I wonder what is their income alike? What's suggestion? 

Their class is for 6 months or something. Not bad? please feedback me. Thank you.


----------



## M_Alani (Dec 12, 2006)

What CompTIA class are we talking about here??
is it A+?
If it is A+, its a good start. But I recommend that you take a look on the topics covered in the class and see if you need to take the class or not.


----------



## yankeesking (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks for replay. Yes it's A+. I apologize for confused you.

is it good income? like how much per year, try ur est? 

I applied that class at HACC. Wish me good luck. THANKS!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

A CompTIA A+ certification by itself is good enough in some cases as a Desktop Technician or maybe Tier 1 Helpdesk. All in all it provides a good foundation, however you may wish to consider augmenting it, especially if you wish to pursue a solid career in the industry.


----------



## yankeesking (Feb 21, 2007)

good fundation? means? I guess I will learn in there. THANKS!


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Generally speaking, you could be earning between £18,000 and £25,000 with this certification itself.


----------

